# Protien source



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was sitting on my front porch the other night, with my Bug Zapper buzzing and popping, and the idea came to me that I could save on my Grocery bill by putting a large Salad Bowl under my Zapper and catching all those yummy bugs dropping down, AND their pre-cooked. In the morning I could gather them all up and put them in a Mason Jar, and Oven seal it, for long term storage. What do you all think?


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm not that hungry yet! Try it and let me know how it works for you!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I think either you have too much time on your hands or I want some of what you are smoking.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Chicken feed


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

fried breaded grasshopper is pretty good if you remove the legs and wings


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A bug zapper and a bottle of brew, down here we call that "*******" entertainment!

I'll have to go with the chicken feed suggestion for now anyway, for me to be hungry enough to eat what flies around my front porch the electricity to run the zapper would be long gone. lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Chicken feed


That's what I do - doesn't everybody...? :dunno:

There's always a 5 gallon bucket under our zapper. Never let a good zapped bug go to waste!


----------

